
Forget Wall Street – Silicon Valley Is the New Political Power in Washington - neilrooney
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/03/silicon-valley-politics-lobbying-washington
======
banks-ftw
Just a private cartel owning and manipulating media and the political process,
funding mines and wars and deforestation, and living large on the backs of
others. But those damn techies, watch them!

